# "Savic" Space Pod X-Large??



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I have a question for anyone that owns one of these. The Savic pods are the European version of what we have in the US and I'm wondering if the "X-Large" is bigger than our "Large". I owned a couple of the large US versions and found them too small.. A couple females might be able to wedge in, but only 1 adult male can fit. I found a British site that sells the X-Large savics and it claims that they are big enough "for a group of rats" but doesn't show any pictures for scale... 

I'd be willing to pay the steep shipping cost if they are in fact big enough for a group of males. If anyone has one, has pictures of one in their setup showing scale, or knows anything about them, I'd love your input. 

Thanks!


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

I have a green and purple lixit pod from the US and a blue and white savic xl pod from the UK. There is no difference in size but we have quite a few different color options.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks! I am disappointed that they aren't any bigger, but all the colors you guys have are cool. I may have to order some just to get the other colors.


----------



## Amph (Apr 14, 2015)

This site has a lot of the color options http://www.ratrations.com/sputnik-xl-p-992.html


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

I was actually looking at that site. I'll have to figure out what shipping would be to me in the states. If it's not too steep, I'll have to order a few in different colors to go with my cage bedding sets. If only they could ship their pre-made rat food mixes out of country. :/ I love the idea behind their site though, wish we had something similar in the states.


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

I have just received this order from ratrations! I consider it to be very expensive to have it sent here so I had it sent to a friend in the UK and my parents packed it into their lugage on their visit. 
The sputnik is large but I think that only 2 big boys can fit in it, but maybe mi baby one can fit on top of the other two Hahaha. 
Ratrations was the cheapest place I found it on and you can choose the colours!!


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

That looks great! I may end up ordering some from them anyway just to have different color options... I get so tired of the purple / aqua ones that are all you can get in the US. Thanks for the photo!


----------



## Thor (Oct 1, 2015)

No problem! Glad to help :blush:
Have a look at this pic...


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Very cute pic!


----------

